# Learning Tower vs. Kitchen Helper



## Zoeanne (Dec 4, 2005)

Anyone have any input on comparing the two? I may have the opportunity to get the Guidecraft kitchen helper at a near 50% discount...but I have never seen one in person. I worked at a preschool where we had a learning tower, so I know it was great.

Any input would be most helpful!

Thanks


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Sorry, I don't have any experience with the kitchen helper, but the only concern I can see from looking at it is that it might not adjust for height, and if it does. it might be very difficult to do. The folding looks awesome to me though!


----------



## Andiad (Nov 6, 2006)

**


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

I am in the same position as you . I really like that the Kitchen Helper folds up. But because of the recent recall of a Guidecraft item due to lead paint , I feel I cannot trust them, so I will be using the Learning Tower.


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

I have no experience either but I think they are a great concept. For half off, I'd be all over the kitchen helper - retail prices are way too steep for me!

But as PP mentioned, it would be way better if you could adjust for height.


----------



## Zoeanne (Dec 4, 2005)

Oooh...I had no idea about the recall! Yikes, I wonder what it was for.


----------



## PMolly (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zoeanne* 
Oooh...I had no idea about the recall! Yikes, I wonder what it was for.

floor puppet theater http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml07/07312.html

But, it looks like the Kitchen Helper isn't painted (except maybe the chalkboard area). I've tested my Guidecraft table, bookcase and puzzle and they didn't test positive for lead, fwiw.

Also, it does seem to be height adjustable. I'd like to see one in person though, so I can see how easy it is to adjust and fold.


----------



## LilahsMama (Mar 16, 2007)

I have heard from several moms that the kitchen helper is great. I want to get one for dd. Here is a link to a comparison that may help http://http://www.safetystools.com/c...itchen-helper/

ETA: The height is adjustable


----------



## Zoeanne (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for the great link, LilahsMama!

Based on that chart, I am leaning more toward the Learning Tower, since it has a much higher weight limit, allows 2 kids at once, and has a lifetime warranty. Also, it says 18mo+, whereas the Kitchen Helper says 3+ (I wonder why?)

Even though I can get the Kitchen Helper through an awesome local co-op, I think I will go with the Learning Tower (esp since MIL said it is on their list for Christmas







)

I do really like the guidecraft display bookshelf, though...


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

We have the LT.

It is more expensive than it should be, IMO.

It is useful in the kitchen, but I have to keep one eye on DS at all times, because he can't get out of it safely, and he often tries. I wish I had waited to get it until he was over 2 (he is 20m now), when I could maybe feel more comfortable with him being able tell me he wants out, or being more dextrous and actually doing it without me, safely.

That said, I do find it helpful to be able to cook without holding him.

Also, it's larger than I expected it would be, with the way the feet support it. DH has stubbed his toe a few times, and DS has tripped over it in one of his many in-and-out and all over the kitchen moments.

My post sounds mostly negative, but it has helped me prepare lunch/dinner more easily.


----------

